# raw potato poisonous?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd call the vet if she's sick (throwing up, acting ouchy, etc).

Otherwise, my guys used to chew on raw potatoes when they were puppies. Never bothered them.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks, Megora. Especially your last two sentences make me feel better!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Raw potato are poisonous? When I was a kid I remember my mom cutting up potatos and giving us slices....hmmm, was mom trying to kill us?  well it didn't work!! So I would think if it was a small potato she would be all right but I worry about everything so you might want to call the vet just in case.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

From everything I have read, it seems to be the "eyes" of potatoes that can be toxic, not the potato itself. I would also think that they would have to injest a lot of sprouting potatoes for the toxicity to be really dangerous. The one potatoe was likely fine and she will be no worse for wear. 

Tess should be fine, but just keep an eye on her for any sudden lethargy and/or throwing up. 

They worry us so much, these silly furkids of ours!

Kim


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> From everything I have read, it seems to be the "eyes" of potatoes that can be toxic, not the potato itself. I would also think that they would have to injest a lot of sprouting potatoes for the toxicity to be really dangerous. The one potatoe was likely fine and she will be no worse for wear.
> 
> Tess should be fine, but just keep an eye on her for any sudden lethargy and/or throwing up.
> 
> ...


yes, those "eyes" are dangerous, we should avoid eating such potatoes, too! They're not poisonous, but they are toxic. 

I think Tess should be fine, just watch her close for a few hours.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously? This is the first I've ever heard of it! However, I did hear that the green (sunburned) part of the potato was toxic - don't remember where or when.

Makes me a little scared that I would give Duke little pieces of potato skins when peeling as it was one of the foods he wasn't allergic to. Did I poison him? Is that why he got cancer?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My guys have been eating raw potatos and potato peelings for years-one of them is 15.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

I recall a scary moment when I was younger that one of our foster pups (a yellow lab) got into a bag of potatos, and I remember her being so sick. I was only in Grade 8 at the time, but I remember being so worried for her. We had to take her to the emergency vet and she was ill for days, but survived it!

This was a BAG of potatos though, not just one. My advice would be to just watch your pet for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The green parts of a potato in the eyes do indeed have toxins in them, but you'd have to eat a MASSIVE amount of them to really cause yourself a problem. As long as the dog doesn't seem sick, I wouldn't bat an eye about it.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Potatoes are I believe in the nightshade family and so some parts are toxic, but I don't think the white potato part is, even raw.


----------

